

The Bathsheba Syndrome - niels_olson
http://ksuweb.kennesaw.edu/~uzimmerm/Notes/Ludwig+Longenecker,%20The%20Bathsheba%20Syndrome.pdf

======
niels_olson
In the military, we are expected to read a fair amount of ethics, this is a
representative example and it strikes me as a good read for founders to
meditate on as you look forward to the eventuality of success.

Just came across it today in the context of reading up General Petreaus:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/13/us/petraeuss-
resignation-h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/13/us/petraeuss-resignation-
highlights-concern-over-military-officers-ethics.html?hp)

